# Restless kitty



## Guest (Mar 3, 2013)

So, going back to the first thread I created on here, about my Cat Fidget, the Vet has confirmed she is pregnant and that she is somewhere between 6-7 weeks. 

Aborting them couldn't be done (Long story which I have shared with a few users) but now I just need as much help and advice I can get for my girl.

Some users have given me some advice on preparing a box, as well as food for her, etc, but I could do with some help...

Fidget is really restless. I bought a Cat bed from [email protected] which she doesn't like and I've made a box up which she's been in a few times but hasn't bothered with it much. She keeps walking around the flat everywhere and I find her lying on the hallway carpet, to sleeping in the bathroom sink, lying on the kitchen floor and then moving all the way to the window. It appears she can't get comfortable and I want her to rest. Is this normal for pregnant Cats? 

She's currently sleeping on the windowsill (Probably because it's warm by the radiator) but it won't be long until she's walking around again. She meows quite a lot and when this happens and I usually find her lying on the hallway floor and she doesn't rest until I give her a stroke. I don't like seeing my baby restless.

Anything I can do to get her comfortable or do I just have to wait for her to do it on her own accord?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

If she is quite big she may be finding it difficult to get comfortable - at seven weeks the kittens will be visibly active, wriggling and kicking, so it is not surprising she feels restless and needing attention too. Let her choose her own most comfortable places and don't worry about a nest box yet - she will look for that within a few days of giving birth and you should still have at least a couple of weeks if your vet is accurate with the date.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> If she is quite big she may be finding it difficult to get comfortable - at seven weeks the kittens will be visibly active, wriggling and kicking, so it is not surprising she feels restless and needing attention too. Let her choose her own most comfortable places and don't worry about a nest box yet - she will look for that within a few days of giving birth and you should still have at least a couple of weeks if your vet is accurate with the date.


Yes, I can notice her tummy moving. She has been more affectionate but has had the grump on her today as I won't let her out. A few growls and hisses have happened, even when I've so much as attempted to put one of her bowls on the floor. She's been really jumpy lately too and runs away when I or my hubbie walks past her. Is that just a protective thing?

I have to take her to the Vets tomorrow again.  So, I'll just ask them more questions again. In fact, I will most likely write a list out tonight on everything I want to/and may need to know.

Thanks for your response.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I dont mean to sound nasty and i am just worried so please dont take this the wrong way.
With what we have discussed today, your pregnant girl needs a vet now, or at least speak with the emergency vet please. Dont leave her all night as she is, she could be very poorly.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2013)

Just rung them and going down there at eight as it takes him 30 mins to get there. I'll keep you posted.x


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Hope everything is OK.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2013)

Right, so saw the Vet last night and he confirmed that everything is fine with Fidget and the discharge because she's not seven weeks but about eight and a half. He said she roughly has about ten days left of her pregnancy. 

Also, it wasn't a nipple she was biting at but she was just biting around that area and caused an open wound. He stapled it and gave me some tablets called Vetoquinol Clavaseptin. She is to have two a day.

She finally let me put the Frontline comb drops on her last night and somehow she ended up reaching the back of her neck and then licking her paw which then caused her to foam at the mouth. She did this with the last drops I gave her. I don't know how she keeps doing it but I have to splash a lot of water around her mouth. She goes into a panicked state and runs away from me when I try to help her which makes it harder. Does anyone else have this problem with their Cats? I said to the Vet back Friday about this when I gave it her and he wasn't happy the last drops was BM, hence giving me frontline this time but she did it again!

She hasn't really been looking for a nesting spot yet but she did try to get under my wardrobe last night and even went to inspect behind my TV. 

She's sleeping a bit better, well, did last night. She keeps sleeping on my bed and I have to put blankets down as she's getting discharge on the covers.

I've also tried to contact the RSPCA about the whole needing to explain how I found her so I can then sort out fully making her my own cat so she can get spayed after kitties. I've tried to get in contact with my local RSPCA which is the number the Vet gave me and left a message Friday and didn't get a call back so I dropped an email last night. If I don't receive a reply by the end of this week I may just pop in as the branch is only ten minutes up the road from my workplace.

I'll keep everyone posted on how Fidget is doing.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Have I missed something? You don't need to go through the RSPCA to adopt a stray from what I'm aware.

If she's discharging, then you'll be lucky if she has 10 days left. Has her belly dropped? Do her milk glands look full?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Im glad you managed to see the vet, any discharge is a worry but at least now you can relax and she has medication for this.
Staples, bit harsh but sorted, i would have prefered the glueing method but at least this is also sorted.

Can i just say i dont like rspca, im not sure where you are but if i can help you in any way im happy to.

Keep us updated and give your girl a cuddle from me. xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2013)

carly87 said:


> Have I missed something? You don't need to go through the RSPCA to adopt a stray from what I'm aware.
> 
> If she's discharging, then you'll be lucky if she has 10 days left. Has her belly dropped? Do her milk glands look full?


Yes, sorry, I've been speaking to a few users and haven't shared to everyone what the Vet told me Friday. Basically, I asked about getting the kitties aborted, etc, and the Vet turned to me and said they cannot do any surgery on Fidget as if owners were to come forward wanting her back (Did you read the first thread I had about how I came across her?) they could sue the vets for doing the surgery in the first place. That's why the vet told me I had to contact the RSPCA and tell them about Fidget in order to then let her become my Cat. He told me if nobody claims her within two weeks I can then become her ful owner, she can be chipped and spayed after kitties.

You know, she looks nowhere near as big as having ten days left. I'd say 7 weeks yet he said 10 days left. I'm really confused. If I take a picture when I get home from work tonight of her tummy (bear in mind my camera is appalling) can I post it on here to show you?

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

CP may be able to offer you free neutering as you took this girl in as a stray...Cats Protection: What we do: Neutering
They also show a list of vets who early neuter so it may be possible for you to get any kittens neutered before you re-home them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Im glad you managed to see the vet, any discharge is a worry but at least now you can relax and she has medication for this.
> Staples, bit harsh but sorted, i would have prefered the glueing method but at least this is also sorted.
> 
> Can i just say i dont like rspca, im not sure where you are but if i can help you in any way im happy to.
> ...


I thought RSPCA are really good. Will they not support me with this? I just need help. Fidget can't get surgery done until I've sorted this with RSPCA and it's really annoying me on how hard it is to get through to them. The branch is run by volunteers so I presume they get a lot of calls a day.

Yes, I got my hubbie to give her the tablet this morning as I'm not good in getting her mouth open. She didn't like it but if it's going to help her...

Thanks for all your help Catcoonz. I really appreciate it.x


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

You posted in your other thread (that was pulled after you flamed other posters who gave you sound advice) that you have had her for "4-5 or maybe more like 5 -6 months lol" now. During that time you allowed an unaltered cat to roam and become pregnant. You were given advice to have her spayed which you replied you just couldn't do "for yourself". 

Why would you have to go through RSPCA now in order to properly adopt her and get her spayed since you have already had her for 6 months? 

I'm sorry but things just don't add up.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2013)

Paddypaws said:


> CP may be able to offer you free neutering as you took this girl in as a stray...Cats Protection: What we do: Neutering
> They also show a list of vets who early neuter so it may be possible for you to get any kittens neutered before you re-home them.


I'm happy to pay for all of Fidget's visits and treatments at the Vets. I just have to get in touch with the RSPCA first as the Vets cannot do any surgery on her in case they get sued. Grrrrrr...

So basically until this get sorted I will not be letting Fidget out once as much as she cries and whines and, boy, has she been doing that a lot lately.

I spoke to the Vet and asked if I will need to bring the Kittens down before they go to CP and he said the only thing I will need to get is some wormer for them when they're 2 weeks old and that it's a syrup. He said the cats protection will do the rest.

I am tempted to maybe ring another Vets and see what they say about all of this and to see if I can get more help.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2013)

I've decided now that I am leaving this site but I am happy to leave my email address to any of you who would like to keep in touch with me on how Fidget is doing.

I own up to the mistake of not getting Fidget done and what done is done and cannot be changed. Yes, I should have taken her straight to the Vets when I first got her and, yes, this is my fault she is pregnant. I know that! I can't do anything about it now but be there for my Cat.

One user on this forum is going out of her way to make me feel miserable and unwelcome on here and that I am a bad Cat owner.

I have appreciated all advice and have taken it gladly (Thank you Catcoonz, Paddypaws and Jansheff for all your lovely help) but when I have one user calling me a liar, making out I am a bad cat owner and repeating the same thing in every post I submit (Should have got Fidget done. My fault) I am growing upset and tired with it. I know what should have been done and I cannot change it.

I am not staying on this forum any longer. I jsut wanted some help and advice and said users claims I cannot accept it when I have taken it gladly off a lot of you and have appreciated it so much. I will not though carry on having snide remarks thrown at me and having a user going out of their way to punish me. 

Thank you all for your kind help. I am ever so thankful

Jo.xx


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Boadicea1 said:


> I'm happy to pay for all of Fidget's visits and treatments at the Vets. I just have to get in touch with the RSPCA first as the *Vets cannot do any surgery on her in case they get sued*. Grrrrrr...
> 
> <snip>


That sounds bizarre to say the least. That is why you sign a form when you let a vet operate - a disclaimer that you know the risks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2013)

No, they said they can't do the surgery as if owners were to come forward looking for Fidget and then found out she had had surgery done (Spayed) they could sue the Vets for it being done. That is what they told me when I asked could I get the kitties aborted. I got confused too because I said to them I know who the owners are and they threw out responsiblity of Fidget but that is what they said. They told me I have to contact RSPCA to explain the situation where they will look into it and that if nobody claims her within 2weeks I can have her. I don't know why the Vets said this even though I explained the owners do not want her anymore.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

They can't do the surgery because she's too far along, plain and simple. It was indicated she is due in approx. 10 days! It isn't because you have to go through the RSPCA to adopt this cat in order to have her spayed for heaven's sake.

A signed waiver would clear the vet of any liability. You have had her for 6 months or longer. It's not like you just picked up this cat within the last few days or weeks.

Second time you have threatened to quit the forum (and report me) because you don't get to pick who answers your threads and how they answer. Apparently the truth strikes a nerve.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> They can't do the surgery because she's too far along. You indicated she is due in approx. 10 days. It isn't because you have to go through the RSPCA to adopt this cat in order to have her spayed.
> 
> A signed waiver would clear the vet of any liability. You have had her for 6 months or longer. It's not like you just picked up this cat within the last few days or weeks.


The Vet did say though that I have to contact the RSPCA and say how I came about her and that if nobody claims her within two weeks I can then get her chipped and then surgeries will not be a problem after that. They said it's because they could get sued.

Why would I lie?


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Boadicea1 said:


> Why would I lie?


I recall in your pulled thread you said something like you were "afraid the vet would think I am lying through my teeth" and take her away from you because she was in such poor shape. Also that you are "not a very trusting person".

I dunno, why would you lie?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

When i take a stray into my rescue i have to advertise on lost and found sites, maybe this is what the vet was saying, you have to do everything you can to find the owner, rspca have a lost and found page on their website so maybe the vet needs conformation that the owners have been tried to be found.
Then after 2 weeks rescue's can legally rehome the cat and have neutered.

If you have already had the cat over 2 weeks then you can tell another vet that you have tried everything to find the owners but have failed to find them, you can then have the cat microchipped into your name and the cat then becomes yours.

Vets will want to cover themselves before neutering.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> When i take a stray into my rescue i have to advertise on lost and found sites, maybe this is what the vet was saying, you have to do everything you can to find the owner, rspca have a lost and found page on their website so maybe the vet needs conformation that the owners have been tried to be found.
> Then after 2 weeks rescue's can legally rehome the cat and have neutered.
> 
> If you have already had the cat over 2 weeks then you can tell another vet that you have tried everything to find the owners but have failed to find them, you can then have the cat microchipped into your name and the cat then becomes yours.
> ...


You've got it Catcoonz. That's exactly what they meant. I'm no good in explaining very well but you've got it in one. Thank you!

Well, it was Friday they told me this so I'll have to wait until next Friday for it to be two weeks and then I can ring them and get her chipped.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Your cat is considered a stray, according to the RSPCA....you have had her long enough to claim her.

Suggest reading it so you can get your stories straight regarding your adopting this cat.

The link also talks about the severe impact of allowing un-altered/un-vaccinated pets to roam.

http://www.rspca.org.uk/ImageLocator/LocateAsset?asset=document&assetId=1232711401369&mode=prd


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi, just to add that I noticed you had problems with flea stuff, ie she licks it off every time. I had this problem with my two brothers, they licked it off each other lol, so we had to keep them separate for AGES and it was a right pain. They now have a 6 monthly injection, Programme, at the vets and it's sorted quickly and no mess. No more expensive than having to use stuff every month.

She probably can't have it while she's pregnant, but just for future reference.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2013)

Jansheff said:


> Hi, just to add that I noticed you had problems with flea stuff, ie she licks it off every time. I had this problem with my two brothers, they licked it off each other lol, so we had to keep them separate for AGES and it was a right pain. They now have a 6 monthly injection, Programme, at the vets and it's sorted quickly and no mess. No more expensive than having to use stuff every month.
> 
> She probably can't have it while she's pregnant, but just for future reference.


Hey,

Yeah, I asked him about the injection and he gave me the frontline drops instead but Fidget once again got it in her mouth and started foaming. I don't want her having that anymore as it scares me when it happens.

I will prefer her to have the injection and I will ask about it after she has had kitties.

When the two weeks are up and she can then have things done to her, am I allowed to take her to the Vets? Meaning, can I take her from her babies or do I have to wait for the eight weeks to go first?x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> Suggest reading it so you can get your stories straight regarding your adopting this cat.
> 
> what exactly do you mean by this statement, there is no story to get straight, this person has already had the cat for a few months anyway so the vet is only asking for the owner to try and be found within the legal 2 weeks, if not then the cat will be this persons. thats to cover the vet nobody else.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Goodness, what's wrong with people today! This lady has told us her full story, so what's to lie about? Again, as with another thread, this is a classic case of mis-information. Not everyone knows that the cat can be legally theirs after a certain period, TT, so perhaps tone it down a little bit? If she took the cat into the vet and told the vet she actually had owners, then of course he's going to make her wait the two weeks before adopting to cover his own back! That's not her fault!

Boadicea, kittens need to stay with their mum for min 12 weeks, not 8, and I'd not give her the injection while she's feeding them as it may transfer through into the milk. Are you ready for birthing? Have you been given any advice?

I'd suggest that you stick with the forum. For every confrontational post you'll get an advice post, and it sounds like you're going to need that.

If you want any birthing input, let me know. I, like others on here, breed, so have experience I'm happy to pass on.

As for the pic, I'm afraid I can't help you there. I'm blind, so won't be able to see how far along she is, but not all cats look huge. Can you feel kitten movement yet?


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2013)

carly87 said:


> Goodness, what's wrong with people today! This lady has told us her full story, so what's to lie about? Again, as with another thread, this is a classic case of mis-information. Not everyone knows that the cat can be legally theirs after a certain period, TT, so perhaps tone it down a little bit?
> 
> Boadicea, kittens need to stay with their mum for min 12 weeks, not 8, and I'd not give her the injection while she's feeding them as it may transfer through into the milk. Are you ready for birthing? Have you been given any advice?
> 
> ...


Hi Carly,

Is it 12? I was told 8 but sometimes it may need to be 12? Should I stick with 12 then? I've had some kind advice from catcoonz who has been answering all my questions and I also have CP number etc so I can always ring them too if I need help with anything. I'll probably stick to asking CC though as she's been great up to now.

I don't feel ready and I have a box set up for her but I'm just really nervous. What happens if something goes wrong? The Vet said they're usually fantastic giving birth and if anything goes wrong to contact them. I'm at work five days a week though so she'll most likely have them when I'm at work or at night time.  She isn't getting in her box yet and I was told she might not end up using it. There really isn't anywhere in my flat I'd be comfortable with her giving birth apart from the box as there is places she could hide. I make sure to shut rooms like the bathroom (She's been trying to go in there but I don't want her having her babies in there) and the spare room as it's in the process of being decorated so a mess. There really is only my bedroom, the sitting room, the kitchen and the hallway. I've had the box in my room up to now as I don't know where to put it.

Thanks very much for your reply.x


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Toby Tyler said:
> 
> 
> > Suggest reading it so you can get your stories straight regarding your adopting this cat.
> ...


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Was the original thread where this cat was "rescued" from an abusive family?

I do get so confused when people have the same threads all over the place.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> catcoonz said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately, I was on the original thread that was heavily modded and then removed due to OP's outrageous flames. It seems to be a bit different than what is being presented here as I recall.
> ...


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Was the original thread where this cat was "rescued" from an abusive family?
> 
> I do get so confused when people have the same threads all over the place.


Allegedly the neighbor. Bear in mind, OP mentioned in the original thread she should have gotten her spayed, but had other "priorities" even though vet is 5 miles away.

There is another thread saying how "cute" Fidget is going out the window as there is no cat flap!!!

Next there will no doubt be the "cute kitten" pictures and questions about how much she can make per kitten on this litter


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Was the original thread where this cat was "rescued" from an abusive family?
> 
> I do get so confused when people have the same threads all over the place.


Yes, that was my thread and I had it deleted as TT was harrassing me. You probably also read the comments betwen me and Nicole which got sorted and I apologised for (She may have not seen the comment and thread was deleted quite soon after) but TT wasn't giving me advice after that but kept saying I was a bad owner, should have got her spayed to begin with when I owned up to that mistake. I booked her straight in after to the Vets.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> Allegedly the neighbor. Bear in mind, OP mentioned in the original thread she should have gotten her spayed, but had other "priorities" even though vet is 5 miles away.
> 
> There is another thread saying how "cute" Fidget is going out the window as there is no cat flap!!!
> 
> Next there will no doubt be the "cute kitten" pictures and questions about how much she can make per kitten on this litter


Actually, I am giving them to CP. I don't want money out of this and I have offered to give them to Catcoonz. Don't make accusations. It's petty.:incazzato:


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Boadicea1 said:


> Yes, that was my thread and I had it deleted as TT was harrassing me. You probably also read the comments betwen me and Nicole which got sorted and I apologised for (She may have not seen the comment and thread was deleted quite soon after) but TT wasn't giving me advice after that but kept saying I was a bad owner, should have got her spayed to begin with when I owned up to that mistake. I booked her straight in after to the Vets.


Mods deleted it not you...and no there were no apologies to myself or Nicolaa123.

just to refresh your memory....



Boadicea1 said:


> Just remembered something Fidget does.
> 
> *I live on a ground floor flat so cat flap is not an option so window tends to have to be open a lot. Sometimes I'll close the bottom window and leave the top open and when Fidget jumps up on the windowsill, she'll tend to jump up at the top window and just be standing on the ledge of it. I have to then pick her up and open the bottom one, lol.*


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Again there are more arguments than advice going on here.
OP - there is bound to be comment and confusion when the original thread was removed. However I do still have access to it and will confirm that you have never said that your vet was concerned about the cat's state of health, only that you were concerned that Fidget would be taken away from you. And I will also confirm that you said the vet is 5 minutes from you not 5 miles.
Because of the ongoing argument I am closing this now.


----------

